
Unusual Wikipedia Articles - vral
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Unusual_articles
======
johnhenry
After reading the discription, I'm very much in favor of unusual articles. It
seems that they are generally useful, and as such, I see no need to force them
into a particularly well-known style.

